# Building a three tier  4' rack... or three :D



## He-Man (11 Sep 2011)

I am planning a rack to hold a combination of tanks  the bottom tier being a 4'x2'x2' scape tank,
 the next tiers various pairs of tanks from 2'6"x1'3"x1'(88.5l) and 1'6"x1'3"x1'(42.5l) to two 2'x1'6"x1'(85l) side by side. I'm not sure how much room I'll need above the tanks for access but i'm guessing I could do it with 6" as the four foot tank would jut out 6" further than the rest if the rest had a 6" space behind them for workings making easier down below. 
should this be successful I know I will make/construct more
Does any body have any ideas or experience to share
I'm currently  pondering wood or metal?


----------



## Derek Tweedie (11 Sep 2011)

I looked into this in the past. I saw a metal stand in the machine mart catalogue but I cant remember what the weight bear was.


----------



## He-Man (11 Sep 2011)

thankyou, currently googling it, not sure about it as there is'nt full metal construction with the fibreboard shelves not sure I would trust it to hold most of my current work for the years to come if it gets humid or water gets spilled- I have three children to teach about it and I cannot rule out spillage lol.
maybe I can get someone to weld me an angle iron with bracing, legless flat bottom and coat it.... just where to locate such skills? maybe wharf aquatics can get a custom build with inter locking collapsible tiers or at least point me in the right direction ?..I will ask them tomorrow.


----------



## He-Man (11 Sep 2011)

ok after doing some calculations a rack is out of the question for where I had originally planned due to sheer weight   so more assessments to be made at plan b site   concrete not floorboards


----------



## He-Man (12 Sep 2011)

ok I have found that it's going to be about pallet racks and that would bring this thread to a close for me 8)

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/shelving- ... n/3422419/

http://www.devotedly-discus.co.uk/acata ... House.html

http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?id=31097


----------

